# HD Wallpaper Look



## Provo (Mar 22, 2010)

I keep noticing an increase in " HD Wallpapers" how exactly can I get the same look? I cannot seem to find a good resource to obtaining this same look on shots taken. The images seem more vibrant in color little to no noise just seems really high quality, I would not mind getting some landscape images like this.  Here are some examples of what I am talking about:

Sample #1

Sample #2

Sample #3

Sample #4


----------



## astrostu (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know if those are really HD shots, but it seems to me they just upped the contrast and color saturation.  Maybe not even the contrast much, but definitely the color saturation.


----------



## NateS (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help you.  The pictures don't look like anything special to me....except for 1 or 2 of them with bad composition and oversaturation.  I wouldn't expect that type of photo at base ISO to have any noise and increasing saturation or adjusting curves can give it that over contrast/saturated look.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 22, 2010)

i agree with nate.
they look to me just like hi res images taken with a nice sharp lens.
PP for the colors/contrast/maybe sharpening.
nothing phenomenal there i dont think.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2010)

This software:

ACDSee Photo Software

was used to process #3 according to the EXIF data.


----------



## rallysman (Mar 22, 2010)

What's HD about it? High Definition refers to resolution right?

If that's the case nearly all photos are HD....


----------



## Garbz (Mar 23, 2010)

well none of these photos could be judged by resolution of quality of equipment. Whatever resolution it may have been it's now a smaller resolution than my 4 year old mobile phone takes.

The standout here is a lack of specular highlights and high saturation. The word you're looking for is Polarizer


----------



## astrostu (Mar 23, 2010)

rallysman said:


> What's HD about it? High Definition refers to resolution right?
> 
> If that's the case nearly all photos are HD....



High Dynamic Range.  There are plenty of threads here about it, including a whole board.


----------



## Big McLargeHuge (Mar 23, 2010)

astrostu said:


> rallysman said:
> 
> 
> > What's HD about it? High Definition refers to resolution right?
> ...


 
The OP is not refering to HDR.


----------



## astrostu (Mar 24, 2010)

Big McLargeHuge said:


> astrostu said:
> 
> 
> > rallysman said:
> ...



Whoops ... my bad.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 24, 2010)

Provo said:


> I keep noticing an increase in " HD Wallpapers" how exactly can I get the same look? I cannot seem to find a good resource to obtaining this same look on shots taken. The images seem more vibrant in color little to no noise just seems really high quality, I would not mind getting some landscape images like this.  Here are some examples of what I am talking about:
> 
> Sample #1
> 
> ...





Go read some books on photography and lighting. it's not about photoshop, You can't make a cloudy city into a sunny paradise.


----------



## Provo (Mar 24, 2010)

Given sample #3 on my best day I have not been able to take a picture that vibrant. 
High Definition Wallpapers - HD wallpapers

I don't see how some people claim that you don't see anything special about it the images are more colorful, the contrast is higher but the clarity and sharpness is also different, I don't know anymore perhaps everytime I have a question it must me my eyes or my monitor playing tricks on me. I need to get them calibrated :lmao:

I will try out different tips given to me both here and on another site. Thank you all


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 25, 2010)

When i look at the pictures, all I see is some generally sound photography with post-processing to add contrast, brightness, and some sharpening. That's it. 

look at the landscape gallery, and it's just waiting for the right light. 

read up on photography books, and *good* magazines, and you will eventually figure it out.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 25, 2010)

So I ask again. Did you use a polariser? Because that's all that is needed to get those colours out of nature.


----------

